# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Vrouwelijke condoom - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Tien interessante weetjes over het vrouwelijke condoom 
*



> Weet u echt alles over condooms? Het vrouwelijke condoom berust op hetzelfde principe als zijn mannelijke tegenhanger en is doeltreffend als anticonceptiemiddel en ter preventie van seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen zoals aids. Hoe werkt het precies? Wat valt erover te weten? 
> 
> 1. Het vrouwelijke condoom biedt vrouwen een dubbele bescherming (zwangerschap en seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen) zonder dat ze van iemand anders afhankelijk is. 
> 
> 2. Het wordt bij elke vrijbeurt in de vagina aangebracht.


Rest van het artikel: http://www.e-gezondheid.be/tien-inte...om/actueel/710

----------

